
Jeff Bezos’ Quest to Find America’s Stupidest Mayor - Stratoscope
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/opinion-baker-amazon-hq2_us_5a7b28aee4b08dfc92ff0128
======
joeblow9999
"For years, the company took advantage of a loophole in tax law so that it did
not have to collect the same sales tax as its brick-and-mortar competitors. "

Literally every single customer who bought anything from Amazon was happy
about this.

~~~
joeblow9999
Also: definition of 'loophole': a tax rule I don't like.

